# Aptitude test



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just took the NJATC aptitude test today, it went pretty well, they said we'd would hear from them in about 2 weeks. Just to let you know that study guide that is on this site is bogus.


----------



## Tiack (May 15, 2010)

Hey they told me 2 weeks also, i took my appitude test in March, and they had the results back to me in exactly 7 days. But they have me out working already so it wont be long now!

And that practice site is bogus, you just need to know your basic math and it is easy


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea it is a joke. The one I did I wouldnt consider basic math. Its about on par with intermediate algebra at the local community college.


----------



## Tiack (May 15, 2010)

Haha yeah he is right, I was very good in math so it felt like basic math to me. I did 4 years off college math


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

The aptitude test is designed to show them if you are likely to succeed in this trade.. There is really no way to study for it.. It's all about what you have learned in life because you had a interest in knowing it.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dtothej said:


> Yea it is a joke. The one I did I wouldnt consider basic math. Its about on par with intermediate algebra at the local community college.


Yeah I am glad I retained some the math I took in highschool.



Tiack said:


> Hey they told me 2 weeks also, i took my appitude test in March, and they had the results back to me in exactly 7 days. But they have me out working already so it wont be long now!
> 
> And that practice site is bogus, you just need to know your basic math and it is easy


Yeah I also had to take a college placement test ( Compass test ). Then the interview if all goes well hopefully get to work.


----------

